# Temperature control knob light replacement



## Zex (Jun 17, 2015)

I've had my 2012 cruze rs for about a week now and at first I noticed the bulb/led that illuminates the blue half of the temperature control knob flickered once In a while at night, now the light has gone completely out so only the red half is illuminated. Is it a simple bulb replacement or if anyone has any insight into how to remove the knob and have a look at the lights behind that would be great.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I thought they were all LEDs. That's not to say there isn't a cracked solder joint in there.


----------



## Zex (Jun 17, 2015)

Any guides on how to access it, don't want to break pieces haha


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pry off the Upper Molding (the one that has the center vents)
Remove the Control Lever Trim Cover (the part that goes around the shifter and the A/C controls.)
Remove the Stowage Tray
Remove Accessory Bezel (the one with the hazard light switch
Remove the control module from the Accessory Bezel.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Forgot to mention, once you're down to the control module, you're on you're own. No details beyond that.


----------

